# Kidding?! Patches has tricked me before! (Pic Heavy)



## KareyABohr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all! I have gotten so much GOOD info off this site and although I have raised bottle weathers for years, I finally made the leap and have register Boar Nannies. Problem is that I have no idea when they are going to kid.
I bought them from a local farmer who had suffered a heart attack and just couldn't take care of them as he wanted to. He just let them run with the Billy and said they kidded out on pasture and these were in their 3rd and 4th pregnancies. (two were four and one is five).
Here are some pics, I this is my first kidding and I am JAZZED! I thought she was going to kid a week ago, but tonight when I went out to check on her the udder had EXPLODED and she didn't want me to touch her. (Very unlike my Patches!) She also scraped all the bedding out of her hut. I read they like to kid on dirt. I think she knows best and I am not going to bed it back down.
Advice appreciated. I have read ALL the books, picked anyone who has raised goats' brains, but I am almost as scared and nervous as I was when I had my own first child!









See her bony butt? I knew to expect this from my research, but it STILL came as a suprise! Little girl looks like I don't feed her!


----------



## username taken (Jul 19, 2009)

just wait until she has unloaded the kids, she will look skinny and miserable and neglected!

they are notorious for kidding in dust and/or mud. both if they can manage it. its a good idea to dip the umbilical cord in iodine if she does kid on the dirt


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for reminding me of that. I have that in my "kit".


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooooh yeah, you've got 12 hrs, +/-!!  I bet she has no ligs - look how her belly is dropped and she appears emaciated.  That's always how I know on mine, when they look so poor.  I've only got a couple chubbo's that don't do that.


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 19, 2009)

THANK YOU!
I was wishing you'd hop on and help me out! Thanks helms!
So should I haul my redhead up and check her in the middle of the night?!

(Can you tell I am pretty excited?!)


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup, time to start the vigil.  Have you checked her ligs?  If they're gone...well...she's keeping you up all night.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're like me and you go sit with her, watch for her to hunch her back and her rear legs should get post straight - these are standing contractions.  When that starts, I don't leave.    She'll also prolly dig a lot, get up and down a lot, and if she has the prelabor contractions laying down, she'll stick a hind leg straight out from under her...


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes!
But when I go out she looks so comfortable and then I seem to make her nervous! (I can handle the rejection...).but I don't want to force my presence upon her.
I gave her some more hey, even though she had plenty and she seemed to really like that.... then I just sat away and she never came up and butted me like she normally does.


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 19, 2009)

Her ligs are gone about 100% more than when I thought they were gone!
So obviously I am a "first time mom".

I am really loud by nature, and when I came up to her really quietly, she was skittish. When I JUST checked on her and I was "Hey baby girl!" she calmed down.


----------



## broke down ranch (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

she will kid when she gets ready,but she is real close.


----------



## mully (Jul 20, 2009)

I would say she will "drop" today ...guess you are with her now Make sure to have your birth kit with you all the time now. Best of luck!!


----------



## barefoot okie (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so excited i cant wait to see what is happening!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 20, 2009)

barefoot okie said:
			
		

> I'm so excited i cant wait to see what is happening!


ME EITHER!!!!!!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 21, 2009)

Patches gave birth at 8 am this morning! Two beautiful and HEALTHY baby girls! So far so good! I rebedded their hut, rubbed the girls down with a warm towel, helped them find the teat, and cleaned their stumps!
Here are some pics of the new family!

















I am SO happy! Two girls! How could I be so LUCKY! They are real beauties too and their markings or out of this world!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh and who ever warned me that she would want to have them in the mud was DEAD ON! there was one low spot in the birthing hut and I kept putting straw there, she kept scraping it out. It rained last night and Poof! Mud puddle....plop plop, both kids were born in it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 21, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 21, 2009)

Twin does!  CONGRATS!  

Can't wait to see fluffy pics!


----------



## username taken (Jul 21, 2009)

KareyABohr said:
			
		

> Oh and who ever warned me that she would want to have them in the mud was DEAD ON! there was one low spot in the birthing hut and I kept putting straw there, she kept scraping it out. It rained last night and Poof! Mud puddle....plop plop, both kids were born in it!


hee hee, that was me!

congrats on the two cute kiddos - twin doelings feel GREAT! dont they?

can I ask, if she always tethered, and why? 

I've had a doe loop her rope round a newborn kids neck and choke it, not a happy situation


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope she is not always tethered. Before she kidded I would move her daily along our fence line so she got first choice on the good eats before the billy's came in as "clean up crew" Usually I use electric fence, but I just didn't feel right if there was a small chance a VERY pregnant Doe would get zapped.

When I went to move her last night I noticed she was in hard labor and didn't want touched. I took the chain off at the swivel link and left the two feet alone as not to stress her out. 
This morning I took the smaller link off.

The does are both up and drinking! I am OVER THE MOON excited! The alpha female came right into the hut like she owned the place and licked patches (beta female). It was like she had to approve of her kids. Queen Bee (the alpha female) is my next to kid! She is old hat and I expect twins out of her too!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 21, 2009)

Now I need someone to help me think up names! They are both beautifully marked, one with a wide blaze, one with a more narrow blaze. They are pure white everywhere else.

I really want to go with a "Theme" for all the bucklings and doelings born this year...ie: Greek Gods and Godesses, A-names for the first year I have kidded and next year B names, etc.

Any suggestions so that I can know instantly how old they are when I know their names? Also I need to think of a tattoo system. I know I want the first letter to be K (for me) then maybe 1-2-or3 as in single, twin, triplet.
I am interested in other's systems.


----------



## mully (Jul 21, 2009)

How about rhymes ... off the top - Thatch and Scratch ...will work with Patches


----------



## KareyABohr (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG! That is exactly what my son suggested! 
But he suggested "matches" and "Scratches"


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 23, 2009)

How bout separating her name? 

Pat = Patsy, Patunia, Patty
Ches= Chesney, Chestnut


----------

